
New York Manhole Covers To Deliver Power to Electric Vehicles - jamesbritt
http://singularityhub.com/2013/10/18/new-york-manhole-covers-to-deliver-power-to-electric-vehicles/
======
forgotAgain
_... reservable parking spots featuring what look like manholes in the
pavement, but are in fact wireless charging devices that will give the trucks
a little more juice while they sit._

From the title I assumed that the cars were being charged as the passed over
the manhole covers. That would have been much more interesting than what this
service really is about.

------
qwerty_asdf
Mother of God. How much induction is that?

Is the magnetic field more or less powerful than one of those industrial-
strength magnetic junkyard cranes? Will my wristwatch run backwards? Are my
tap dancing shoes safe to wear around these things?

~~~
oakwhiz
More concerning is the possibility of interference with medical devices,
especially implants. It's not just a "may cause harmful interference" problem
either: Many cardiac implants have an emergency shutoff feature which is
actually intentionally triggered by placing a permanent magnet over the skin
where the implant is located.

Don't get me wrong - wireless charging is great, and provides a great deal of
convenience, but it may be wise to reconsider the placement of large magnetic
fields in publicly accessible places.

We wouldn't want some person walking down the street to suddenly become
injured just by walking past one of these chargers.

------
jlgreco
Interesting idea, though it won't scale as easily as plugs would (since plugs
require less hardware at each location). Of course plugs have more hassle and
can be unplugged by teenagers who thing they are clever, so there is probably
a strong niche for this.

------
raldi
You had me at "reservable parking space"

------
codex
Given the gridlock common in mega cities, these chargers should be installed
at every stop light.

